# Throttlestop - change profile does not change setting in TPL



## joeupwu (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi,

I am a new user of throttlestop. I found it is a very useful tool to cool down my notebook. I would like to have different setting for different profile and can switch by hotkey as what it is designed for.

But I found a problem that only the FIVR settings can be switched between profile, and the settings in TPL remain the same while switching profile. Is it the limitation or what's wrong of my settings?

Thanks!


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 26, 2019)

It is a limitation of ThrottleStop.  Maybe someday you will be able to have different power limits for each profile.


----------



## joeupwu (Jul 26, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> It is a limitation of ThrottleStop.  Maybe someday you will be able to have different power limits for each profile.



Wish the feature come soon. Anyway, the ThrottleStop is a very good utility!!
Thanks!


----------



## a_bolog (Oct 11, 2021)

Any workarounds for this?

Would be cool to have different profiles with different power limits.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 11, 2021)

a_bolog said:


> Would be cool to have different profiles with different power limits


It sure would. Maybe that feature will be available by the end of the year. Maybe sooner.


----------



## a_bolog (Feb 14, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> It sure would. Maybe that feature will be available by the end of the year. Maybe sooner.


Hey, any news?
Would be so powerful to have Power Limits Profiles.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 14, 2022)

a_bolog said:


> Hey, any news?


I have not yet got around to adding this feature. No idea when or if it will ever happen.


----------



## londeroarthur (Apr 16, 2022)

I look forward to the arrival of this feature too, to limit my CPU to 10W on battery only. I managed to unlock my Dell G15 I5-10500H and now I have -120mV offset, no thermal throttling and a battery that lasts for hours, thank you very much @unclewebb!!!


----------



## a_bolog (Apr 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I have not yet got around to adding this feature. No idea when or if it will ever happen.



My case is that I want to limit the laptop based on wattage because it actually represents the heat generated which then translates into fan noise.
All laptop control softwares do the profiles of the CPU by changing PL1 and PL2, instead of changing the MHz Frequency like Throttlestop.
Which is a bit smarter because the CPU is able to reach higher maximum clocks on lighter tasks.
Because at the moment in TS if I want a "silent fan" profile, most I can do is cap the Mhz... which hurts performance, even though technically the cooler can handle 20W of heat before fans kick in.
Profile 1: 60W ( render, game, hot, max fans )
Profile 2: 20W ( silent fans while programs can still hit 4.5Ghz, as I am not capping through MHz)
I think would make sense to have PL1 and PL2 saved on every profile.
I know it's easier said than done, but I really think you should re-consider the benefits this can add.


----------



## TzortzisG (Apr 20, 2022)

Guys, just do what everybody else does. Change the different TPL values (PL1, PL2, SpeedShift MAX, etc) and copy the .ini somewhere else. Do that for all the different custom TPL profiles you want. Then create small batch files that kill throttlestop process, replace .ini with appropriate, and then restart throttlestop. You can put these batch files on desktop and assign keyboard shortcuts, same as throttlestop does for the profiles (ctrl+alt+key). It's not perfect, but you can have a batch for battery with low speedshiftmax and pl1/2, a gaming one with everything unlimited, etc. This is what I do on my 11th gen tigerlake oven of a laptop with everything in the FIVR section locked...


----------



## a_bolog (Apr 20, 2022)

TzortzisG said:


> Guys, just do what everybody else does. Change the different TPL values (PL1, PL2, SpeedShift MAX, etc) and copy the .ini somewhere else. Do that for all the different custom TPL profiles you want. Then create small batch files that kill throttlestop process, replace .ini with appropriate, and then restart throttlestop. You can put these batch files on desktop and assign keyboard shortcuts, same as throttlestop does for the profiles (ctrl+alt+key). It's not perfect, but you can have a batch for battery with low speedshiftmax and pl1/2, a gaming one with everything unlimited, etc. This is what I do on my 11th gen tigerlake oven of a laptop with everything in the FIVR section locked...



Can you paste your batch file text?


----------



## a_bolog (Sep 19, 2022)

IT IS COMING!
unclewebb for president!


----------

